# Model 100 Pulley Diameter



## Rich Gipp (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi, I have a model 100 twelve inch Clsusing lathe that I recently purchased. The lathe is in excellent shape and original, except for the pulleys. I am asking if anyone with a model 100 would please take a measurement of the diameter of the motor pulleys and the upper drive. It has only one pulley on each end now. The ratio must be too low, because the spindle runs at low rpms with the current set up. I thank you in advance for your time. Rich


----------



## 34_40 (Apr 3, 2015)

I have a 108 Clausing.  I put a single 9" pulley on the top (driven)  to slow mine down.  It still seems a bit fast but a lot better.   I can measure the drive (bottom) if wanted / needed.  But I think it's 2 .5" ? 
I'm going to the shop in a little while so I can take a look.


----------



## Rich Gipp (Apr 4, 2015)

34_40 said:


> I have a 108 Clausing.  I put a single 9" pulley on the top (driven)  to slow mine down.  It still seems a bit fast but a lot better.   I can measure the drive (bottom) if wanted / needed.  But I think it's 2 .5" ?
> I'm going to the shop in a little while so I can take a look.


Thank you very much


----------

